# The Hilton Club



## GT75 (May 14, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> this faq was last updated in 2015 and I am currently updating the format of the page now.  anyone have any obvious/necessary changes that need to be included in the article since I am already working on it?
> 
> (im pretty sure there are at least one or two new resorts since 2014)
> 
> ...



We are updating the information on TUG for HGVC but we don't have any overall/introductory/fag on "The Hilton Club".     Would someone like to take that on?


----------



## JohnPaul (May 14, 2018)

I'd be willing to give this a shot.  Let me know what you need.


----------



## GT75 (May 14, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> Let me know what you need.



Thanks @JohnPaul.     What I was thinking of something similar to HGVC program overview/summary (http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html).    Don't worry about the formatting, just write it up.   I wrote it in a word document and let @TUGBrian format it for TUG.

Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (May 14, 2018)

JohnPaul I thought you owned “by Hilton Club” not the original Hilton Club?

I could be wrong but I think Gary is looking for a write up for “The Hilton Club - New York”  which is only available to owners of this property (HGVC members are excluded).
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/new-york/the-hilton-club-new-york/


----------



## GT75 (May 14, 2018)

Wow, this is why I need someone else to write this for sure.    I am looking at "by Hilton Club" which includes 


West 57th Street by Hilton Club 
The Residences by Hilton Club 
The District by Hilton Club
and any of the new ones.
Now, do we also have Hilton Club?


----------



## brp (May 14, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Wow, this is why I need someone else to write this for sure.    I am looking at "by Hilton Club" which includes
> 
> 
> West 57th Street by Hilton Club
> ...



I'm pretty sure that W. 57th is different from the other "by Hilton Club" properties...and I don't really know all the differences. This seems a mixed bag...

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## alwysonvac (May 14, 2018)

“By Hilton Club” basically has up to two more booking windows (see picture below).

Home Resort Priority Window any number of nights at their home resort
For West 57th (9 months to 45 days before checkout)
For the Residences and the District (9 months to 60 days before checkout)

By Hilton Club Priority Window any number of nights  (60 to 45 days before checkout)
Doesn’t include West 57th resort and owners
15 day window priority exchange window for by Hilton Club resort (the Residences and the District only for now)

Business as Usual

Club Season at the “By Hilton Club” resorts for everyone starts at 44 days before checkout for any number of nights. 
Open season is restricted to owners deed at their property.
”By Hilton Club” owners have access to HGVC resorts at 9 months and Open Season at HGVC resorts.

There’s a supplemental Club guide for by Hilton Club Owners (see link) can be found under the club.hiltongrandvacations.com website


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 14, 2018)

The guide @alwysonvac is referring to sums up the highlights and differences of those three by Hilton Club properties quite well.

One big difference is that you can reserve 1 night instead of 3 minimum, and for a fee of $120/year by Hilton Club owners can have unlimited reservations and changes. Regular HGVC owners cannot get that perk until the 32,000 point Elite level.

HCNY is a legacy RTU property inside the Hilton Manhattan but on different floors than the Residences I believe. It has completely different rules and daily maid service. Owners of HCNY can apply their points to HGVC resorts but not the other way around.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 14, 2018)

Beyond the exclusive booking windows, by Hilton Club owners also have

Club lounge access at their property
An all inclusive payment option that includes annual Club Dues 
Honors conversion rate of 1 to 50. Conversions for less than the entire allotment may be made at the standard rate of 1 to 25
And I believe Honors Gold membership (instead of Silver). Hopefully someone can confirm.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 14, 2018)

Yes HHonors Gold is included at W57. 

W57 does not have daily maid service unless you pay an extra fee. I believe Residences and District have daily maid but am not sure if there is an additional fee.


----------



## Seagila (May 15, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> By Hilton Club Priority Window any number of nights  (60 to 45 days before checkout)
> 
> *Doesn’t include West 57th resort and owners*
> 15 day window priority exchange window for by Hilton Club resort (the Residences and the District only for now)



Any insight into why W57th was left out of the By Hilton Club Priority Window?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 15, 2018)

Seagila said:


> Any insight into why W57th was left out of the By Hilton Club Priority Window?



My guess.... to generate more sales (aka another upgrade) instead of giving it away for free as an extra club benefit.

Based on the sales presentation I attended this month, they’re pushing existing HGVC owners to upgrade to their new “By Hilton Club” offer.

They are basically leveraging the existing HGVC program to drive their latest “BY HILTON CLUB” offering. These new and upgraded owners will receive all of the existing HGVC privileges along with their “BY HILTON CLUB” benefits.

_I’ll share their interesting upgrade sales spin in a separate thread later. _


----------



## GT75 (May 15, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> I’ll share their interesting sales spin in a separate thread later.



Please do that because I am trying to figure that out also.

I still that we need to address “by Hilton Club”.   It doesn’t have to be much just the basics.    We can either add to existing HGVC info or new document.


----------



## Scrapper (May 15, 2018)

So let me get this clear. If I own HGVC membership, I cannot go to “The Hilton Club” properties?
Really?


----------



## Sapper (May 15, 2018)

Scrapper said:


> So let me get this clear. If I own HGVC membership, I cannot go to “The Hilton Club” properties?
> Really?



I was under the impression that regular HGVC folk could book using regular HGVC points at 44 days prior to check out. Am I incorrect about this?


----------



## hurnik (May 15, 2018)

Sapper said:


> I was under the impression that regular HGVC folk could book using regular HGVC points at 44 days prior to check out. Am I incorrect about this?



Unfortunately, yes.

I'd attach the screenshot, but haven't figured that out yet.
When I login to HGVC, even though I'm within the 44 day booking window, for:
The Hilton Club
  it says:  "Ownership Required to Book Using Points"
This implies you can book with open season though.

The Residence Club
and
W 57

show up as "bookable" for me, using points at 44 days (and I don't own there).


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 15, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> My guess.... to generate more sales (aka another upgrade) instead of giving it away for free as an extra club benefit.
> 
> Based on the sales presentation I attended this month, they’re pushing existing HGVC owners to upgrade to their new “By Hilton Club” offer.
> 
> ...




They could be seeking to monetize or grandfathering because W57 reservation windows are baked into the deeds or would need vote to change CC&Rs. This timing difference, actually increases the ownership value of W57 because W57 owners can make reservations up to 45 days before they open to club, whereas Residences and District only have until 61 days prior until they compete with Club for reservations.  This results in more priority reservation time for W57 owners.

IMO...Their use of "Club" brand is confusing. HGVC tends to use it all over the place with different meanings sometimes e.g.

* *"The Hilton Club New York"* (HCNY) but HCNY can apply their points to HGVC resorts. HGVC has no access to RTU HCNY.
* The *"By Hilton Club"* which includes Residences, District, and W57 are "club" bookable at 44 days.
**"Club"* reservation window
* Hilton Grand Vacations *"Club"* (HGVC)

@alwysonvac please share your twist as I am attending a presentation associated with a VIP visit soon. As a W57 owner I would love to see what they offer. However unless they open more cities, we already get NYC + lounge + priority reservations at W57 so no need for Residences, and we don't travel to DC much.


----------



## Seagila (May 15, 2018)

Scrapper said:


> So let me get this clear. If I own HGVC membership, I cannot go to “The Hilton Club” properties? Really?





Sapper said:


> I was under the impression that regular HGVC folk could book using regular HGVC points at 44 days prior to check out. Am I incorrect about this?



Just to be clear, *Hilton Club* and *By Hilton Club *are two different and separate sub-systems within HGVC.

*Hilton Club* only has one property in NY (Hilton Club New York).  HGVC and By Hilton Club members do not have access to Hilton Club, but Hilton Club members have access to other HGVC and By Hilton Club properties.

*By Hilton Club* has three properties so far - W57th in NY, Residences in NY and The District in DC. HGVC and By Hilton Club members have access to By Hilton Club properties during By Hilton Club Priority Window and/or HGVC Club Season Window.

I'm not a member at either club (yet), so someone more knowledgeable correct me if I misstated anything.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 15, 2018)

As a Hilton Grand Vacations *Club member, *you are allowed to make a *Club reservation *at any HGVC *club resort *except you are not allowed into the *Hilton Club NY*, but can make a 44 day *Club reservation *into the *By Hilton Club *properties _(W57, Residences, District)._ If you own* a By Hilton Club* property, you can exchange into other *By Hilton Club* properties at 60 Days. Except for W57 in which you have to make a 44 day *Club Reservation *(like everyone else in *HGVC Club*).*  Hilton Club NY owners *have access to everything during *Club reservation *window.

Is this now crystal clear? LOL


----------



## brp (May 15, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> As a Hilton Grand Vacations *Club member, *you are allowed to make a *Club reservation *at any HGVC *club resort *except you are not allowed into the *Hilton Club NY*, but can make a 44 day *Club reservation *into the *By Hilton Club *properties _(W57, Residences, District)._ If you own* a By Hilton Club* property, you can exchange into other *By Hilton Club* properties at 60 Days. Except for W57 in which you have to make a 44 day *Club Reservation *(like everyone else in *HGVC Club*).*  Hilton Club NY owners *have access to everything during *Club reservation *window.
> 
> Is this now crystal clear? LOL



I think so. Just to make sure I'm clear.

1. *No one* but an *HCNY* owner can get into *HCNY. *Period.
2. Anyone (HGVC)can get into the *By Hilton Club* properties (W. 57th, Residences, District) at 45 days.
3. Any *By Hilton Club* owner can get into any of the other *By Hilton Club* properties at 60 days (thus 15 days earlier than regular HGVC members), *except*
    non-W.57th owners can only get into W. 57th at 45 days (like everyone else).

If that is correct, W. 57th owners have a small advantage within *By Hilton Club* because things are not strictly reciprocal.

Is that correct, or did I miss something (my brain hurts)?

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 15, 2018)

Yes @brp your brain twister is correct except for one minor correction: It's 44 days not 45 days for *Club *reservations at *By Hilton Club* properties. Owners have up to 45 days for home resort priority.

+ W57 owners also have a slight advantage because they have a longer priority reservation window to their home resort up to 45 days vs. up to 60 days at Residences and District.  FWIW this might benefit locals who can drive, but 60 days is too narrow a window to book reasonably priced airfare from the west coast.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 15, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Beyond the exclusive booking windows, by Hilton Club owners also have
> 
> Club lounge access at their property
> An all inclusive payment option that includes annual Club Dues
> ...



One more item:


Open Season rates at the property that you own. The OS timing is 15 days at W57 but I believe it is 30 days at Residences, District. No one else in HGVC has access to open season rates at these properties. This provides some benefits to owners of small point units to expand their usage without an ownership commitment.


----------



## brp (May 15, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> + W57 owners also have a slight advantage because they have a longer priority reservation window to their home resort up to 45 days vs. up to 60 days at Residences and District.  FWIW this might benefit locals who can drive, but 60 days is too narrow a window to book reasonably priced airfare from the west coast.



In general, I agree, but have found some good fares to the east coast from here on that (or shorter) notice. One can be looking at flights as the window gets close and then pull the trigger on both at roughly the same time. But, yeah, it is risky.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (May 15, 2018)

brp said:


> I think so. Just to make sure I'm clear.
> 
> 1. *No one* but an *HCNY* owner can get into *HCNY. *Period.
> 2. Anyone (HGVC)can get into the *By Hilton Club* properties (W. 57th, Residences, District) at 45 days.
> ...




I don’t think that west 57 owners can book the residence and the distric at 60 days out they have to wait until 45 days like everyone else. As I’m not an owner yet I have no way of testing it.


----------



## Sapper (May 15, 2018)

Club... Club... Club... Club... Club... HILTON!

I need a beer.


----------



## Seagila (May 15, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I don’t think that west 57 owners can book the residence and the distric at 60 days out they have to wait until 45 days like everyone else. As I’m not an owner yet I have no way of testing it.



Correct.  Refer to post #7 by @alwysonvac upthread.

That's the reason I asked why The District in DC and Residences in NY had reciprocal booking priority during the By Hilton Club Priority window, but W57th was left out.  It would make more sense to have the same rule for the By Hilton Club properties.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 15, 2018)

Seagila said:


> Correct.  Refer to post #7 by @alwysonvac upthread.
> 
> That's the reason I asked why The District in DC and Residences in NY had reciprocal booking priority during the By Hilton Club Priority window, but W57th was left out.  It would make more sense to have the same rule for the By Hilton Club properties.



I think the basic reason for this difference is because they built W 57th St and made the rules BEFORE they decided to go the "By Hilton Club" route.  Since they sold me on a property that can't be booked by ANY non owners more than 45 days out they are stuck.

Probably not worth (at least yet) trying to get the owners to change the rules.


----------



## brp (May 15, 2018)

Deleted as the above post is correct.

Cheers.


----------



## GT75 (May 15, 2018)

And now add "The Hilton Club" property into the mix.    How does that fit with the "by Hilton Club" properties?

Edit:     I think that my question has been previously answered by several posts on relating the various “by Hilton Club” and “The Hilton Club” properties.


----------



## dayooper (May 15, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Club... Club... Club... Club... Club... HILTON!
> 
> I need a beer.



Got a cold Bell’s Oberon or two waiting for me tonight. Great way to ring in the Summer!


----------



## GT75 (May 15, 2018)

It looks to me by reading the differences to this set of HVC properties, that they haven’t exactly figured out what direction they are going on this.    It doesn’t look consistant.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 15, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> They could be seeking to monetize or grandfathering because W57 reservation windows are baked into the deeds or would need vote to change CC&Rs.





JohnPaul said:


> I think the basic reason for this difference is because they built W 57th St and made the rules BEFORE they decided to go the "By Hilton Club" route.  Since they sold me on a property that can't be booked by ANY non owners more than 45 days out they are stuck.
> 
> Probably not worth (at least yet) trying to get the owners to change the rules.



HGVC can make changes anytime they want.

Per the 2018 Club Reference Guide
_*Program Changes*. Club program use options and rules, including but not limited to, the RCI Exchange Program, special exchanges, nightly point values, reservation windows, the Hilton Honors program, ClubPoint Saving, RCI Depositing, Borrowing, Converting, and ClubPartner Perks that may be offered from time to time, are subject to change, adjustment, suspension or discontinuation without notice. Any such changes will not apply to transactions confirmed prior to the effective date of any such change . In the event the point values for accommodations are adjusted, such adjustments shall not disturb the one-to-one purchaser to accommodation ratio, or a Club Member’s ability to reserve their Home Week._​Some examples of HGVC Program changes over the years 
- Changed Home Week Reservation from up to 15 months before check-in to up to 12 months
- Changed seasons at some resorts 
- Changed from a standard resort point structure to variable resort point structure
- Changed Club Season reservation from 9 months “before checkin” to “before checkout”
- Changed Open Season from Cash or Points reservation to Cash only
- Changed Open Season cash price difference for weekends vs weekdays
- Changed Open Season cash price difference for the various seasons 
- Changed Open Season cash prices based on resort


----------



## JohnPaul (May 15, 2018)

Wow.  Informative post above.

I guess I need to change my post to:

Probably not worth (at least yet) getting the W 57th St owners upset by making a change.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 15, 2018)

Maybe we can add some sort of high level summary as a sticky post too.

Is a table like this helpful? Or is it too confusing? Thoughts? ideas?

_Updated table below (sending Gary the excel version)_


----------



## dayooper (May 15, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Maybe we can add some sort of high level summary as a sticky post too.
> 
> Is a table like this helpful? Or is it too confusing? Thoughts? ideas?
> 
> ...



I think that’s very helpful.


----------



## GT75 (May 15, 2018)

I think that I can make that happen.


----------



## GT75 (May 15, 2018)

Now, does anyone know how the new Japanese property, The Bay Forest Odawara, is integrated into “by Hilton Club”?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2018)

found a handy chart to summarize this hilton club thing...


----------



## alwysonvac (May 15, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I think that I can make that happen.


Thanks, I just emailed you the excel version for ongoing updates.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 16, 2018)

Just thought of one more thing this morning.

I can modify the table tonight after work. I would like to
- add a new column between the 1st and 2nd column called “Minimum Nights Required”
- update the 2nd section heading  to “INTERNAL EXCHANGE WINDOW FOR CLUB RESORTS (for any unit size, type and season)_”_

_Note: Once we have more info we can add another column at the end for  “The Hilton Club - New York owners”._


----------



## GT75 (May 16, 2018)

I think that @TUGBrian handy chart is exactly how I understood "by Hilton Club" and "Hilton Club".    I really wasn't paying any attention to it because I wasn't interested in any of the urban properties.



alwysonvac said:


> Just thought of one more thing this morning.


Good work @alwysonvac.     I looked over the chart and I understand it.    It is a little difficult with all of the columns, but the information is there.      What also about lounge access?     I know that this is a big point to some of these owners.     

I think that we can just add a section to the new HGVC overview.   I am also thinking of adding the information which you gave us in post #32 to the overview.


----------



## brp (May 16, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I think that @TUGBrian handy chart is exactly how I understood "by Hilton Club" and "Hilton Club".    I really wasn't paying any attention to it because I wasn't interested in any of the urban properties.



I'm just disappointed that he chose to post the simplified version as it doesn't show some of the nuances.

Cheers.


----------



## GT75 (May 16, 2018)

@brp, please provide the specifics, I am very happy to add whatever details which you provide.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 16, 2018)

fyi i found a great page that creates html tables and allows you to format and populate them with data for easy insertion into any html format.
https://www.tablesgenerator.com/html_tables


----------



## brp (May 16, 2018)

GT75 said:


> @brp, please provide the specifics, I am very happy to add whatever details which you provide.



@GT75, I was just referring to the graphic that @TUGBrian posted above to "explain" the Hilton Club process 

For real content, I think that @alwysonvac posted very completely (as far as anything I've seen...and even beyond)

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 16, 2018)

ok, I finished all of my tweaking. Gary it's all yours 
Hopefully this will be a helpful reference going forward.





*IN SUMMARY*

*HGVC owners have three reservation windows:*

(1) *Home Week window* (for most HGVC resorts this is a 3 month period beginning 12 months prior to check-in and ends 9 months prior to check-in)
_
The flexible point based system doesn't apply during the home week booking period. HGVC works like a floating week system during the Home Week window which means from 12 months to 9 months before check-in, if you want to book a stay during the home week window then you must reserve the exact unit size and type in the season that you purchased (for example studio, 1 bedroom plus, etc) for the exact number of days owned (full week, 4 nights, etc) based on the fixed checkin date at your home resort. There is no flexibility. 
NOTE: Only points earned in the use year can be used in the home week window. Borrowed or Saved points can not be used in the home week window.
NOTE: It has been reported that Hokulani sold 4 night intervals in addition to one week intervals (link)

Home Week Window Exceptions:_

_The Home Week window for the Hokulani and Grand Islander is for 6 month period (instead of 3 months) beginning 12 months prior to check-in and ends 6 months prior to check-in._
(2) *Club Reservation window* (for most HGVC resorts this begins 9 month prior to check-out through 1 day prior to check-in; requires a three night minimum)

_HGVC works like a point based system during the Club Reservation window and generally begins 9 months before checkout for most resorts. During the Club reservation window anyone can book any season, resort (including their home resort), unit size and/or type for any number of days (minimum of 3 nights). This means all HGVC resort owners have an equal chance at booking at any HGVC resort during the Club Reservation window._

_Club Reservation Window Exceptions:  _

_The Club Season window for the Hokulani and Grand Islander begins 6 months prior to check-out (instead of 9 months)_
_The Club Season window for the "By Hilton Club" Resorts (West 57st, The District, The Residences) begins 44 days prior to check-out (instead of 9 months)_
_"The Hilton Club - New York" is not avaiable to HGVC owners_
(3) *Open Season Rental Reservation window* (cash rentals begin 30 days before check-out through 1 day prior to check-in; requires a two night minimum; available to members for their personal use only).
_
Open Season Exceptions: _

_Open Season Rental Rates for Penthouse units at the Grand Islander are only available to penthouse owners deeded at that property_
_Open Season Rental Rates for Penthouse units at the Grand Waikikian are only available to penthouse owners deeded at that property_
_Open Season Rental Rates for The Hilton Club - New York only is available to owners deeded at that property_
_Open Season Rental Rates for the "By Hilton Club Resorts" (West 57st, The District, The Residences) are only available to owners deeded at that property_

*By Hilton Club Owners have up to five reservation windows*
They have the three HGVC reservation windows listed above plus the two listed below for their club resorts.
_EXCEPTION: West 57th owners only have a 15 day Open Season window at their home resort_

(4) *Home Resort Priority window* begins 9 months prior to check-out and ends either 45 days prior to checkout (for West 57th) or 60 days prior to checkout (for the District & Residences) depending on the resort.

_This window allows "By Hilton Club" owners the ability to use the flexible point based system during their exclusive home resort booking period where they only have to compete with owners at their own resort. They can book any unit size or type in any season for any number of nights (minimum of 1 nights) at their home resort during this window._
​(5) *By Hilton Club Priority window* begins 59 days prior to check-out and ends either 45 days prior to checkout. This window is only available to the District & Residences

_This 15 day priorty exchange window allows both the District & Residences owners the ability to exchange into each other's property without competing with others. They can book any unit size or type in any season for any number of nights (minimum of 1 nights) at the District & Residences during this window._​


----------



## GT75 (May 17, 2018)

Thanks @alwysonvac.    I will add to the HGVC Overview document.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2018)

Can we also add a new FAQ Sticky and add this latest summary table and description to it?

One of the frequent questions is “Does it matter where my home resort is (Points are Points)?”

Also folks are frequently unaware of the Home week reservation limitations. Of course, the sales folks purposely don’t point this out during their presentations.

And this should help provide some clarification concerning the "By Hilton Club" resorts for existing members as well.


----------



## GT75 (May 17, 2018)

Done, I think that I will combine HGVC Resort Review into HGVC Overview Sticky.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2018)

Thank you


----------

